# Autocycle Barn Find



## Re-Cyclist (Apr 29, 2018)

Auto Cycle barn find in upstate NY. I'm guessing 40 or 41? Replaced rims and seat but cool anyway.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 29, 2018)

Great find.  Please post more pictures


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 29, 2018)

40. Killer find


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Apr 29, 2018)

Dave K said:


> Great find.  Please post more pictures



Will post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2018)

The only hard to find part on that model is the tank, so you're batting 1000 on that one.
Great find!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2018)

that tank costs more than my car.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2018)

Man these things are falling out of the sky like the blue birds 6 months ago.  

Great find!!


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Apr 29, 2018)

It has some serious rust issues on the right side. The tank and front fender are swiss cheese. Do any of you know if the headlight is correct? Others that I have seen have the neck mounted light(s). It looks odd to me, although there is a switch on the fender.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 29, 2018)

"the tank and front fender are Swiss cheese " Say it ain't so!


----------



## That bike guy (Apr 29, 2018)

Note to self, move someplace with more barns!


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Apr 29, 2018)

buickmike said:


> "the tank and front fender are Swiss cheese " Say it ain't so!



Yeah, I wish I could. I didn't know about the rust on the other side until I picked it up today, and I was really upset about it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2018)

Re-Cyclist said:


> It has some serious rust issues on the right side. The tank and front fender are swiss cheese. Do any of you know if the headlight is correct? Others that I have seen have the neck mounted light(s). It looks odd to me, although there is a switch on the fender.




The headlight (fender light) is correct and this model “40 special” did not come equipped with neck mounted lights.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Apr 30, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> The headlight (fender light) is correct and this model “40 special” did not come equipped with neck mounted lights.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Apr 30, 2018)

Some pics of the right side. This bike hung on the wall of a barn, and I suspect that this side was against the wall and the rainwater ran down the wall and rusted the tank and fender.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2018)

Re-Cyclist said:


> View attachment 798064 View attachment 798064 View attachment 798066 View attachment 798067


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah, that's some serious non disclosure there.
This one definitely falls under the category of,
"It is, what it is."
There's nothing that you can do with that.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 798074




Your transition to the dark side is almost complete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 30, 2018)

Re-Cyclist said:


> Auto Cycle barn find in upstate NY.







Re-Cyclist said:


> I didn't know about the rust on the other side until I picked it up today, and I was really upset about it.




creative photography :eek:


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 30, 2018)

I've never found a bike in a barn...mom and dad used to ask if I was born in one.

I never bothered to explain to mom that she was there the whole time...

I don't remember it though. Was probably too rough a day for me.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 30, 2018)

Re-Cyclist said:


> Some pics of the right side. This bike hung on the wall of a barn, and I suspect that this side was against the wall and the rainwater ran down the wall and rusted the tank and fender.




Look in the Parts section of For Sale and if you're lucky the B-6 front fender is still available.

Here is one...@63caddy https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/phantom-parts.129661/

Chromed but I think it's the right style.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 30, 2018)

Somebody has the guts as well should you need them, hurry, those things can go quickly.


----------



## kreika (Apr 30, 2018)

Half a cool tank is better than none! Nice score.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 30, 2018)

Why can I find this stuff? I post want ads, have pics and wanted posters up at my shop, Yap it up with old timers, etc. Great find, Congratulations!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2018)

Re-Cyclist said:


> View attachment 798064 View attachment 798064 View attachment 798066 View attachment 798067



YIKES!
THAT'S SAD!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 30, 2018)

Re-Cyclist said:


> It has some serious rust issues on the right side. The tank and front fender are swiss cheese. Do any of you know if the headlight is correct? Others that I have seen have the neck mounted light(s). It looks odd to me, although there is a switch on the fender.




That's not swiss cheese, that's more like opening up some long forgotten Tupperware from the back of your fridge and not being able to identify what it was.


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 30, 2018)

That’s a Jekyll and Hyde bike !


----------



## rickyd (Apr 30, 2018)

Kinda wish you'd never shown us the starboard side.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 30, 2018)

Tank looks fine, should buff right out!! Love it!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 1, 2018)

the tank would be an interesting restoration project.


----------



## oldy57 (May 1, 2018)

Looks to me that the bike was leaning on the rusty side. It probably had batteries in it and they caused the rust. No rust holes anywhere else on the bike. What a shame.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 1, 2018)

Hang that bike back on the wall....


----------



## Phattiremike (May 4, 2018)

Great score! my only barn find was a pressed steel scooter, it was hanging up, no rust.  I hope you can find the parts needed.

Mike


----------

